# Directions To Lazy Daze In Townsend, Tn



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello,

We have a trip planned to Lazy Daze campground in Townsend, TN in a couple of weeks. I have never towed anything up there and haven't driven there in over 10 years. What I would like to know is if there is a "better" route to take with a TT than what would be taken without one. Anyone familiar with the area? Suggestions/info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If it were me, I would take Hwy 321 from I75. If I remember correctly, in Towsend 321 turns left and goes to Pigeon Forge. You continue strait instead of turning and you will pass lazy days. It has been awhile since I went that way, but that is the route I would take if I were planning. We went this way in my dad's motorhome about 6 years ago.

If you go to Pigeon Forge and take 321 back to Towsend (in a car it might be a little quicker, towing,







) there is a fairly steep downhill with a couple sharp curves. When we were there in Oct, they had recently repaved that stretch and widened slightly, so it is better than it used to be. Just don't let them sneak up on you.

You will have to deal with Maryville or Pigeon Forge, depending on which way you go. In M'ville, watch the signs to make sure you stay on the correct road. I get lost almost every time we go through there. In PF, you will have to deal with miles of traffic.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The highway between Maryville and Townsend is very nice, divided 4 lane. How you get from I-75 over to Maryville, I can't help you since I don't go that route.

Having said that, it looks like your choices are to stay on 75 almost to Knoxville or getting off 75 at Cleveland, TN, taking the bypass around to highway 64, then take 411 north to Maryville.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i just came back from gatlinburg last week. 
from atlanta i took I-75 NOTRH TO I-40 EAST. 
i think the exit was #140. you cant miss it.
turn right a follow the signs....

the exit says ....
GATLINBURG/TOWNSEND/SERVERVILLE exit..

if you go this way . that exit has a new bass pro shop .

need any more info just email me.

lamar


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> i just came back from gatlinburg last week.
> from atlanta i took I-75 NOTRH TO I-40 EAST.
> i think the exit was #140. you cant miss it.
> turn right a follow the signs....
> ...


yes, but that approach puts you on the narrow, winding, hilly 321 from Pigeon Forge through Wears Valley over to Townsend.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello,

I just stayed at the Mountaineer CG in Townsend a few weeks back in a rented trailer. It's just a stones throw from Lazy Daze. I can tell you that you want to stay away from 321 between Townsend and Pigeon Forge. That route has several very sharp hair pin turns and there is a warning to tractor trailers to seek an alternate route before the left turn from Townsend heading that way. Best way from I-75 is to take exit 81 in TN onto 321 and head east towards and through Maryville. Continue east on 321out of Maryville to Townsend. This route is very easy and 2 lanes in each direction. It narrows down to single lane in each direction for a few miles just before getting into Townsend, and then opens back up again. 
The only traffic light in Townsend is where you have to take a left turn to stay on 321 towards Pigeon Forge, but for you, just continue straight on SR 73 to Lazy Daze which is on the left/north side of the road about .8 miles past that intersection.
Hope this helps and I hope you have a great time there. I know we did.

Vince


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone. I will be coming in from North Alabama, so I will be going through Chattanooga up to Knoxville and then down to Townsend the best I can tell.

Later!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Tiger02 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just stayed at the Mountaineer CG in Townsend a few weeks back in a rented trailer. It's just a stones throw from Lazy Daze. I can tell you that you want to stay away from 321 between Townsend and Pigeon Forge. That route has several very sharp hair pin turns and there is a warning to tractor trailers to seek an alternate route before the left turn from Townsend heading that way. Best way from I-75 is to take exit 81 in TN onto 321 and head east towards and through Maryville. Continue east on 321out of Maryville to Townsend. This route is very easy and 2 lanes in each direction. It narrows down to single lane in each direction for a few miles just before getting into Townsend, and then opens back up again.
> The only traffic light in Townsend is where you have to take a left turn to stay on 321 towards Pigeon Forge, but for you, just continue straight on SR 73 to Lazy Daze which is on the left/north side of the road about .8 miles past that intersection.
> ...


That's what I was trying to say.


----------

